# Where would you fish?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

If you had a week off, no responsibilities and wanted to get away for a weeks yak fishing somewhere in Australia, where would you go, and why would you choose that spot??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Not to mention the range of species, I'm with you red. Whitsundays!!!!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It's certainly hard to beat that, as long as the weather is ok, blowing a gale up there still aparently


----------



## JVA Designs (Oct 10, 2006)

Rowley Shoals
there's so much variety there for game, bottom bashing, light game and you can probably do it all from a kayak as well.

mmmm......keep dreaming though


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

If they made a croc shield then somewhere up the top end - torres strait, kimberlies etc would be the way to go.

The whistundays is a great yakking destination but for those thinking of making the trip be aware of the currents - while up at Airlie last weekend my brother and I saw a current line and paddle over towards it in hope of trolling along it. We ended up in a rip of sorts with short chop coming up and over the yaks pretty often - not too hairy till you we tried to paddle out of it, my lure was swimming furiously behind me and we had our paddles spinning at a fairly good clip and we were absolutely stationary. Took a fairly solid effort to get out of it (my brother submarined the front of his hobie a couple of times trying to paddle/surf the chop out) - if we capsized we would have been (in very short order) out in the passage and away from our yaks before we blinked our eyes. The amount of water moving with the tides through some fairly small passages between islands makes yakking in some places fairly perilous.

In our case we were heading to a bommie we could see (Pioneer Rocks). It seems that the tide was flowing out through the passage and that there must have been a substantial "ridge" of rock joining the bommie (Pioneer Rocks) to the main headland. When the water flowing out hit this raised shallow area it caused a fairly turbulent, fast flowing patch of water that was a definite yak trap. I'm sure the isles are full of places like that. If you are heading up this way grab a copy of 100 Magic Miles 
http://www.windward.com.au/.

(Sorry Dave - end of thread hijack :wink: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Bathurst Island, for sure. Spent a couple of months there as a teenager and the fishing was incredible. It would be very interesting doing it from a yak though, because of crocs and the many black tipped reef sharks that start circling fish that you bring up. My second choice would be all round wilsons prom, from a yak of course


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

For me it would be Exmouth over in WA.
I worked there for 6 weeks at the start of the year, (pre kayak days) and the range of fishing available is just incredible.

Love the thought of my yak being towed around by a 30 kg GT Trevally. 

Chris


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive got my dad coming over at xmas so we hope and the wife is talking about getting a small house boat in the whitsunday but she said it all marine pack so there no fishing  is that right? If not the yak and all my gears going up there to.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

For me I think WA also, where DaveYak posts pics of the islands offshore, looks great for my tastes, and proven Swing country and probably able to share a coldie with a fellow akffer after a paddle:wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks mate you seem to alway good up with the goods

thanks again


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't specifically know, but this is my 'wish list' for a summer week:

(1) islands where you can do bush camping with few amenities (and thus few people)

(2) trees in the camp area so ya don't get baked mid day

(3) plenty of variety with coast line for exploring

(4) typical 'island' water (clear) and blue skys and light breeze

(5) a scattering of islands so you can paddle between them and so camp in 2 or 3 places during the week

(6) no sandflies, mosquitoes or flys

(7) oh, and some good fishing areas, though I can't carry an esky full of ice on my small yak so it would be mostly catch and release.


----------



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

gEEZ DAVEY you've chucked a curved one mate, I've been doin my head in for hours!
After much soul searching I have decided the following:
I reckon Im not too fussed as long as there are some of the usual suspects; flathead, whiting, bream and god willing a couple of nice shnapp shnapps. beyond that a good spot to set up the hammock and a campfire and plenty of undisturbed, naturally occuring nature.
That said I reckon Im in good stead, such places are still commonplace not far from the doorstep.
sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

I reckon I'd have a go at some of the rivers in the Northwest of tassie that hold some thumping sea-run brown trout. They are not abundant but they get to over 5kg. They feed of whitebait at a certain time of year and would be a prime target on lures. I'm guessing they would fight hard and look great. That part of tassie's also pretty scenic I'm told. A good place to paddle and explore. Mick.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Gee Davey, only a week? Probably a choice between places like Adelaide, PPB, Sydney or the Brisbane area, anywhere there's a group of AKFF yakkers with whom to tag along and share some yakfishing experiences. The WA AKFFers seem to be quite dispersed & for a change I'd enjoy a few trips out fishing with like minded folk. I'd even add Hervey Bay or Noosa to that list for the chance to tag along with experienced yakfishos. Now that I look at the list, SE Queensland gets three mentions so that'd probably be my pick.

I have a lot of good friends in that area and that plus above mentioned reasons has led me to have been seriously thinking about a holiday over there (with kayak) sometime next year.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

My choice would be the Abrohlos Islands off Geraldton here. The shallows are full of big bruising Baldchin Groper and Spanglies. A few Pinkies around normally too, with Coral Trout, Dhufish - and pelagics (Spaniards, Yellowfin Tuna) at the right time of the year :wink: 
I should be over there in February next year and will definitely take my YAK that I will be getting next week  
Leaning towards a Hobie Outfitter at this stage, although they cost a fair bit :roll:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

And you'll need a yak like a the outfitter if you're taking these - see photo. This is only a baby at 11kg. We hit a school on the first troll on the way out to the islands and pulled in 11-16kg fish. And if you're pulling good size spaniards and wahoo like Troppo, another good reason for a yak the size of the outfitter.

My pick would be somewhere northwest WA....although the sea run brownies of Tassie has piqued my interest


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeybkk4AAC3fgAASUOOAEgTDHAo/7//gMAD0wGpiFPFMI0PKbQQBo9QFDU9IAAAABk9QBqeiEynkRppoADQB6Igx6XTAdxYfEkmIvHJQhn203q8J0r9BtSg5IEAYhBkQbVfTYtcEyol+eo4ytB2WaNeSsZqze9rGn24JWI8SILMF0RlKGc5cqkCQdDJHEJ1kC0u1xlifmAW77aLlbQxHjSgdYz8Qx8zDVKhF+a9kUWuFcjbHKDTmEFJcid0EVR4kKG0KIaB5Ec+Mx7FVyPaIk4UuaayTOtOMJmdUL8VD8b/hkTykFmdjkiFdQhgc0JkCjNtSKzA9iyyD1Z/F3JFOFCQ7JuSTgA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

HMMM,, decisions decisions..

A lot of good areas thrown up and I'm sure theres still plenty of undiscovered 'gems' of spots out there. Some/most of the uninhabited islandS off Qld's north/far north coast would be outstanding (as long as the crocs and stingers stayed away), and the Whitsundays is also such a beaut spot (I've also done some bareboat chartering out of Airlie and Hamilton island - loved it!)

Daveyak also raises a different point of view that he'd prefer the company of a few other likeminded souls to share his kayak fishing exploits with.

Personally for me, I'm leaning towards Troppos post of a group of small islands scattered withing a 20km or so stretch where camping is available, crowds are minimal and fish are plentiful.. Doing this with a small group of kayak fishing mates for a week would be pretty hard to beat IMO

Ahhhhh, dream on! 8)


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

mate those pis are really beautiful. I just love this country its amazing


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A gentle journey down the Clarence would get my money. The scenery is good and there's bassin' blending into breamin' with cod, jew etc to dream about.

I reckon it should be possible to pickup supplies en route, reducing portage requirements. Shouldn't be too hard to pack the yak for a week in such circumstances. Indeed, the only problem I can see with this plan is getting permission.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

There are so many choices.......from chasing big thumpers in warmer climates to soaking up the scenery chasing bass and bream down the clarence. From what I have seen around Flinders Island you can chase salmon and big flathead in the river and venture out to some of the islands chasing all types of fish and ths includes mako's (which counts me out) and I hear that the whiting are huuuge and also the kingies come down to play too. 
I agree a fishing trip with fellow yakkers sounds a treat


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

So many places and so little time.being a qlder I would have to say somewhere in the sunshine state but the best place I have ever fished and would like to do so ina kayak would be coffin bay in S.A. A few King george whiting followed by some freshly borrowed oysters washed down with a couple of XXXX gold and I would be in heaven.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Seven Spirit Bay up the top end would be nice. I here the accomodation at the old Port Essington is cheap as chips. 

Anywhere in the Gurig National Park would be nice.

 fishing Russ


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

troppo said:


> I don't specifically know, but this is my 'wish list' for a summer week:
> 
> (1) islands where you can do bush camping with few amenities (and thus few people)
> 
> ...


Hey Troppo - you realise you live exactly a half hour drive from the launch point to this exact place? (except maybe point 6) :lol: We have to do a trip amongst the Keppels - sooner rather than later as well.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> A gentle journey down the Clarence would get my money. The scenery is good and there's bassin' blending into breamin' with cod, jew etc to dream about.
> 
> I reckon it should be possible to pickup supplies en route, reducing portage requirements. Shouldn't be too hard to pack the yak for a week in such circumstances. Indeed, the only problem I can see with this plan is getting permission


Yep, me too.  lots ol places to stop & get suplies. Little towns all along the way. lots of islands to camp on and plenty of fish.

Second choice is a toss up between the Kepples, Shoalwater Bay or the Whitsundays.

Third choice is right here - the Great Sandy Straights.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I reckon it would be hard to beat lake hoppin' in the central highlands of Tassie, using soft plastics and hardbody lures and fly fishing to rising trout.

All things going to plan I'll be spending this weekend up at Arthurs Lake for starters. 

Another top Tassie option is the East Coast. St Helens, Scamander and Coles Bay/Freycinet National Park on the East Coast all offer great scenery and good fishing.

We'll be camping at Freycinet for 5 days at xmas. Last time we went I waded out to stingrays and saw a metre long mackeral shoot past me in knee deep water. And just down the road from the beautiful beach there's a lagoon and river offering top bream fishing.

On the mainland I'd love to go flats fly fishing for Golden Trevally in Hervey Bay.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I've changed my mind after reading the current Australian Geographic - a week camping on the mainland at Ningaloo reef with intermittent trips for bottom bashing and trolling for pelagics and all with the chance of a snorkel with a whale shark.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ningaloo Reef:

Kayaking tours that go to Ningaloo as well as other places.
http://www.capricornseakayaking.com.au/

Ningaloo Reef info
http://www.ningalooreef.net/exmouth/ningalooreef.html

Scotty Beefs, you can go there if you like. Me? I ain't going! Pelican Island is as far as I want to paddle, getting to Ningaloo Reef would take me more days paddling than I got fingers so it's too far.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you blokes insane?

LORD HOWE ISLAND.

The fish are monsters and no matter the weather you can always launch on the lee side.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know much about AUS on a whole, but I know where I'd like to go:
http://www.gofishaustralia.com/artman/publish/cat_index_32.shtml

Or Frasier Island or Townshend Island alternatively.

Think big. 

Z


----------

